# vw golf into a s3/a3?



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

i was sitting around thinking and i wonder if any has (or atleast tried) to make a mk3 golf/gti (or mk4) into an a3 or s3?... i really dont think it would be that hard..still you'd get laughed at hard by the audi guys.







still, i think it would be a cool project to try..i suppose you could find an a3 hood somewhere and mold it to a golfs body....and maybe the make a3 kits???...oh well..just a thought


----------



## ssJOEloc (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: vw golf into a s3/a3? (pagermancarlover)*

i have been playing with this idea for awhile now, it sure sounds interesting! now if my 04 GTI payments were non existing, i could make it work!


----------

